# Late Night Eating, and "Cheat Tabs"



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey guys, i was wondering, being only 16, and not having much time on my hands with school weightlifting, track, and homework, plus my parents working late every night, i end up eating my dinner at around 8:00 to 8:30, and my mom cooks alot of southern homestyle food that i know has a lot of carbs and fats, now i know eating late is bad especially with the wrong foods, so i was wondering about these cheat tabs, if they would help if i took them befor my supper everynight, maybe that would cut down some of the heavy carbs and fats? Im not sure so if you know anything help me out Thanx!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 8, 2005)

what the heck are cheat tabs???


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

there suppos make extra fats and carbs in foods not get into your system i guess, a couple of companies make them BSN, the people who make on and off cycle.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.bsnonline.net/bsn/pages/cheaters.php heres the ones made by BSN they sound tight but i dunno if they work


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh i have heared of those.  U are 16 and ur 230lbs holly shit son


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Can i come over for dinner sometime. She must be feeding u something right


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah ima try ta get a dig camera so i can put up a pick of myself im pretty big for my age i guess, but my biological father was 6'7" 290 so i pretty small compared to him lol


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah my mama can cook up some food boy, like to night we had homemade fried chicken mash potatoes and beats, delicious yo!


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 8, 2005)

dam soo you deff have the Genetics for being a well build guy


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I wish i could be gifted like that lol


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah hopefully i can get to like 6'4, but i dont wanna weigh 290, id be pretty frekin jacked though


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 8, 2005)

hell if u play football u could even make 2 the nfl


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

maybe im bustin my ass but thats why i joined this forum, so i could learn everything i can about nutrition and shit, i read like every magazine made, but man theres a lot of shit you can trust, every1's got crazy ass claims lol


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah deff and theres alot of diffrent looks on everything soo sometimes the only way 2 know is 2 seek someone who has had some exp in that area Weather its how 2 gain weight or loss


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

tru, i was gonna take a cycle, but some peeps convinced me not to so ima spend all my money on protien and natty supplements, like right now im takin NO2, Creatine ester, and A protein called Nitro Max from Sanco sports, its workin really well, also i take a cheap whey in the morning jus to get my metabolism started and my body into an anabolic state its workin pretty damn good.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

anyone else know anything about these things?


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 8, 2005)

i would not use those cheat products.  they will not distinguise between good fats and bad but rather will eliminate all of them.  at your age and with your busy schedule i would not worry to much about eating the kinds of foods you do for dinner.  just try to keep the rest of the day as clean as possible. your metabolism even while sleeping will more than likely be pretty high considering your age and apparent genetic inheritance.

just remember that at your age, carbs and fats are important for your body to grow so you dont want to eliminate them from your diet.  if need be do some extra cardio if possible instead of using those products.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 8, 2005)

ight thanx alot man, i just wasnt sure if them meals were given me alot of extra fat or aynthing.


----------

